# Convert PoziDriv to Phillips?



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I suspect there is a steep learning curve that comes with this idea so good luck with your thoughts.

I pre-drill appropriate size holes and don't have a cam out problem, but I may be the only person that has the motto_ " sometimes good things take a little longer " ,

_ when in reality it takes less time than attempting to remove dutchman screws.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Time for some new screwdrivers.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Phillips screwdrivers are so cheap I wouldn't bother trying to make one. Plus, pozidrive is the next big thing, in a few years you'll probably wish you had them back.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

Mort said:


> Phillips screwdrivers are so cheap I wouldn't bother trying to make one. Plus, pozidrive is the next big thing, in a few years you'll probably wish you had them back.


How is PoziDriv the next pig thing? I think PoziDriv is a stupid hack fix to the problems of the Philips. And how many times has someone used an Philips bit with a PoziDriv screw, or vice-versa? And got frustrated because their screwdriver kept camming out and destroyed the screw?

What are your sources for "PoziDriv is the next big thing"?

Robertson is better.

Actually I think frearson is best but they are rare so Robertson is best around here. Torx is good too but I found that Torx bits do not fit snugly into Torx screws and they wobble around too much.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Time for some new screwdrivers.


I know I can buy new screwdrivers but I want to make use of some useless tools I have sitting around.


----------



## Wild Willard (Sep 22, 2015)

Dremel tool and grind the extras out

Or sell em on ebay, craigslist and use revenue to buy philips?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

poiihy said:


> I know I can buy new screwdrivers but I want to make use of some useless tools I have sitting around.


Spending a dollar to save a dime.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

rjniles said:


> Spending a dollar to save a dime.


Wrong. Spending nothing to save a dime. And turn useless tools into useful tools at the same time.

I'll be getting new screwdrivers anyway (for free) but it's always nice to have lots of Phillips. I got useless PoziDriv that just clutters the box when I can hack them to be useful Phillips drives. How does it not make sense to you?


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess I have never heard of PoziDrive. Makes no difference to me. I use Torx, Phillips and square drive.

IMHO, Life's to short to worry about modifying a screwdriver. :biggrin2:


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

I couldn't find the file so I used a hammer instead.
I put the PoziDriv screwdriver in a Philips screw, then pounded it with a hammer, so that the small blades would be squished and the driver would fit better in the screw. I tested it for a little while and it appears to be that the PoziDriv driver handles Philips screws just fine. It appeared to fit equally as well as the short Philips screwdriver. The ratcheting driver with a new Philips bit fit the best however. So I think this driver can now be used for Philips screws.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am not much of a fan of Phillips. Screwdriver cams out too easy. Going to cam out that much easier if the shape of the bit is not exactly right.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

SPS-1 said:


> I am not much of a fan of Phillips. Screwdriver cams out too easy. Going to cam out that much easier if the shape of the bit is not exactly right.


Yeah it really sucks that Philips is the most popular drive! If only Robertson allowed others to license his design when he had it patented, then perhaps Robertson would be the most popular today.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

This is getting as bad as the wire nut thread.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

rjniles said:


> This is getting as bad as the wire nut thread.


If you don't like it then get out of here.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Best drive at this point is the star/torx that most deck screws seem to have these days. Drive those with an impact driver and they go in like proverbial hot knife through butter, never cam out, etc. as to the op, I personally wouldn't waste my time converting screwdrivers although some you are welcome to have at it, glad it seems to have worked, but without the tool that fits your screws exactly, you will have nothing but trouble in the long run. Ron


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

ront02769 said:


> Best drive at this point is the star/torx that most deck screws seem to have these days. Drive those with an impact driver and they go in like proverbial hot knife through butter, never cam out, etc. as to the op, I personally wouldn't waste my time converting screwdrivers although some you are welcome to have at it, glad it seems to have worked, but without the tool that fits your screws exactly, you will have nothing but trouble in the long run. Ron


I liked Torx but the problem with Torx is that the driver does not fit 100% snugly in the bit so the bit & driver can wobble around. This is fine when the screw is secured but when you are trying to screw in a screw with a driver, the screw always tends to fall down so you have to hold it by your hand to keep it straight. With Philips and I think Robertson (haven't tried that) the drive keeps the screw straight so as you push down on the screw with the driver to screw it in, the drive keeps the screw straight and keeps it from collapsing. I suppose it's not as bad if you pre-drill because you have a hole for the tip of the screw to sit into and it gets started quicker.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

poiihy said:


> How is PoziDriv the next pig thing? I think PoziDriv is a stupid hack fix to the problems of the Philips. And how many times has someone used an Philips bit with a PoziDriv screw, or vice-versa? And got frustrated because their screwdriver kept camming out and destroyed the screw? What are your sources for "PoziDriv is the next big thing"? Robertson is better. Actually I think frearson is best but they are rare so Robertson is best around here. Torx is good too but I found that Torx bits do not fit snugly into Torx screws and they wobble around too much.


Sorry, for some reason I was thinking Torx. Nevermind.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Just start buying your furniture from IKEA. You'll have plenty of chance to use the Pozidrive tools.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 18, 2015)

ratherbefishing said:


> Just start buying your furniture from IKEA. You'll have plenty of chance to use the Pozidrive tools.


Or move to UK.

*PoziDriv


----------

